

Ask HN: Buying a wireless N Router with USB and with Print Server? - pajju

I'm looking to gift a new router for my Startup family with my little savings. I'm low on budget.<p>I need a very customizable router i.e supporting Tomato/dd-wrt and Wireless N Surfing, has Qos Bandwidth Management, and has USB ports - for Centrally sharing Portable HDD's and USB ports for a Print Server. Will save lots of our productive time.<p>I can only think of Asus N16 router, which has all this options available. 
Click-able Link for Asus N16 router - http://www.amazon.com/RT-N16-Wireless-N-Maximum-Performance-single/dp/B00387G6R8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&#38;qid=1321602290&#38;sr=8-1<p>Do you prefer for any other routers? Cheaper and more versatile? 
All help highly appreciated.
======
pajju
Click-able Link for Asus N16 router -

[http://www.amazon.com/RT-N16-Wireless-N-Maximum-
Performance-...](http://www.amazon.com/RT-N16-Wireless-N-Maximum-Performance-
single/dp/B00387G6R8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1321602290&sr=8-1)

